

Amazon is going to make movies - mparramon
http://money.cnn.com/2015/01/19/media/amazon-making-movies-for-theaters-and-online/index.html

======
mkorfmann
Having watched some of the latest pilots from Amazon Studios I could imagine
them making a blockbuster movie far better than Hollywood could ever dream of.

IMO Amazon Studios are really great at making art in the same spirit of
launching a start up. Fast feedback loops can only make things better, so why
not the movies.

